# Shrimp Economics



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

It just occurred to me that Amano shrimp don't look a whole lot different than Ghost shrimp. I too have read the famous shrimp study that declared the Amano shrimp the king of aglae eaters. It's true too, they eat algae and detrius 24 hours a day 7 days a week.

That said, I checked on the diet of the common Ghost shrimp and they too thrive on algae and detrius. If you judge them on value (algae eaten per dollar spent to buy them) I'd contend that the Amano shrimp is not the king of algae eaters. My thinking is though they are not as good at it as Amano shrimp, for the price of one Amano ($1.75 ea) at a LFS, I could buy 17 Ghost shrimp. Further, I believe they will reproduce like vermin.

Since the Amanos have no real esthetic value over the Ghost shrimp (Cherries do have more esthetic value), then my question to myself is, " Self, can one Amano shrimp eat as much algae as 17 Ghost shrimp?"

Is this fuzzy economics or am I on to something here? Has the industry created a false hype about Amanos (that don't reproduce on their own) to justify 17 times the cost of a Ghost shrimp?

How say you?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

To me have a much different look than Ghost shrimp. Ghost shrimp may eat a little algae but can't be compared to the algae eating abilities of the Amano. So with that said 1 Amano probably can eat as much algae as 17 Ghost shrimp.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

trenac said:


> So with that said 1 Amino probably can eat as much algae as 17 Ghost shrimp.


You really think so? Since I made this post I've found that others have researched this and though the average Amano eats more algae than the average Ghost, the impressions I get are that it's nowhere close to 17 to 1. Of course if you like the way Amano's look 17 times more than the looks of a Ghost shrimp, then I guess $1.75 (or more) ea. is worth it.

Here's athread I found: http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200201/msg00476.html


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Ghost shrimps will eat anything in an aquarium that they can lay their claws on - algae, fish, plants. They are carnivorus and have a bad habit of tearing plants as well. 
If you have enough food for them, they will grow fast and this makes them dangerous to your smaller fishes. They may attack fishes that are larger than them as well.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

One big difference is size. Amano shimp gets larger then the ghost, so it could be kept with larger fish. I think the Amano is a much different looking shimp all together. But hey ghost are cheap test it out


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow, what a turn of events that would be for the ghost shrimp that is normally bought as a feeder shrimp! In my last visit to the lfs, the ghost/feeder shrimp tank had more pregnant females than I could count. Very tempting to buy a bag full and see what happens in my 90 gallon planted tank. I have not put any cherries in that tank. I took moss out of my nano tank yesterday to use in the larger tank and unfortunately, a few stowaways paid the price for bolting into the open water:thumbsdow The rainbows pay way more attention to stuff floating in the tank than I would have ever thought. Anyway, interesting thought, lot less expensive. Darrell


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Also consider that 17 ghost shrimp for every amano shrimp in an aquarium would be a tank filled to the brim with ghost shrimp..i.e. not very asthetically appealing. 

Stick with the Amanos and you won't be sorry.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Also, depends on how much you pay for each amano. I don't pay 1.75 for each and so the differences in their value is much less. It's more along the lines of 10:1.  I'm also with Aaron with aesthetic value. 

Just imagine hosting 1 vegetarian versus housing 10/17 omnivores.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ive always wanted to get some amanos for my tank since they are the only other shrimp I can get my hands on besides ghosts locally. But here the amanos are $3 and the ghosts 25 cents. And last time i put 6 ghosts in was about 2 months ago and only 1 is still alive  I geuss 3 did get sucked into my filter when I had the guard off though... coulda been dead beforehand though.. dunno

Dont amanos have a flourescent line down their backs? The ones at the LFS labeled amano do and i think they look a lot cooler than ghosts.


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

Can I start an "Endler's look a lot like feeder guppies" thread? ;-)


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Ransom said:


> Can I start an "Endler's look a lot like feeder guppies" thread? ;-)


Touche!:boink:


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I have had Ghost Shrimp for a long time now, and I have NEVER seen them eat plants, let alone attack fish.



Aquaspot said:


> Ghost shrimps will eat anything in an aquarium that they can lay their claws on - algae, fish, plants. They are carnivorus and have a bad habit of tearing plants as well.
> If you have enough food for them, they will grow fast and this makes them dangerous to your smaller fishes. They may attack fishes that are larger than them as well.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I've had ghost shrimp for several months now..that's all I could get at LFS, they are sold like feeder fish. I orginally got 7, & put them in a community tetra tank. I haven't had any problems or losses with either one. For some reason the shrimp population has been held in check, it must be the fish, because some of them always look pregnant, like they have eggs. Anyway, I think I have 8 now, 6 are part of the original crew. They are always busy picking at something, they are definitely harder at work than my otos-3 slackers! But the shrimp are fun to watch too, they add to the whole biodiversity of the tank & have been very hardy so far. I've had them since before I planted my 20, & that change-over was such an ordeal!


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

a better comparison would be cherry red shrimp vs amano shrimp. In my opinion ghost shrimp doesnt even belong in the same category, their algae eating ability is ranked way lower than the two kings(cherry red and amano).

Now between those two, i would pick cherry red because:

1) cherry reds are hardier. yes amano is considered hardy for its specie type - caridina, but neocaridina (cherry red's specie) is just much hardier than caridina over all.

2) cherry red can be bred easily, amano cannot. To really use shrimp as first line defense against algae, you need an army (2 per gallon at least). Unless you are rich, breeding cherry red to reach that number makes a lot more sense than spending $$ buying a tankful of amano

Although amano eats more algae than cherry red due to larger size, i think rc beats it by a wide margin in term of value and longevity.

of course if it was me, i would just bought nerite snails and be done with the whole algae control business once for all


----------

